# What's the best twin-screw vise?



## HobbyJeff (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm looking at a new "ultimate" bench build for myself based on the Holtzapffel workbench. I would like my front vise to be a twin screw vise because of being able to work on the edge of boards. I also want a non-racking vise. However, I'm not a fan of the moxon style because it's a bit too manual for me.

That leads me to thinking that there are only really three choices on the market:
- Veritas Twin Screw
- Twin Turbo
- Hovarter Twin Screw

Or I could build it myself but I'm just not that handy. I've heard some really negative feedback on the Veritas because of some issues with the chain approach.

Does anyone have experience with the above or advice or others I'm missing?

Thanks!


----------



## metolius (May 26, 2016)

I pondered this last fall with this thread: https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/311249
It didn't generate a long thread, but some comments may be of interest to you.

I haven't found much experience shared with the Hovarter use in front vise.

BTW: I ended up getting the V-twin


----------



## RightBrained (Jan 23, 2018)

I've had the Veritas for the last 2 or 3 years and it works pretty well but if I were starting from scratch I'd definitely get the twin turbo (and I will when I replace my bench). The veritas works fine for stock up to about 3" think but as you extend it past that point there's a lot of vertical racking which is a pain. The two features on the twin turbo that caught my attention are the turbo mode (the veritas is quite slow if you have to move it any significant distance) and the single handle..having both handles on the veritas they tend to get in the way and get caught on things quite a bit, not a huge deal but if I were choosing a vise I'd prefer the single handle approach.


----------



## metolius (May 26, 2016)

> The veritas works fine for stock up to about 3" think but as you extend it past that point there s a lot of vertical racking which is a pain.


Are the thread bars supported with shims under the bench, and the front chop is tapered 2 deg? I understand this eliminates majority of vertical rack.


----------

